
This is definitely a bubble - laurenceputra
http://blog.geeksphere.net/2011/03/27/this-is-definitely-a-bubble/
======
cheeky
Well, judging by what I keep hearing about who gets funded,I would say she
stands a good chance. The reason I say this is because I keep hearing that
investors invest in people, not ideas. So, if you ignore her idea and focus on
the person, you have an assertive person that believes passionately in their
idea and can talk the socks of the people in the room. I know I would like a
person like this in my company (perhaps without the hippy vibes though). Even
though most of us believe her idea is absurd, I bet, like me, everyone watched
the whole presentation. And that's impressive.

------
die_sekte
In this case the YouTube comments are actually more intelligent than the
video.

This isn't an indicator of a bubble; it's just that high-strength crazy has
found out what seed funding is.

~~~
laurenceputra
but they actually listened to her all the way, and as one comment said, some
sites claimed that she might already have gotten funding.

~~~
die_sekte
Okay. The last part is really bothering me.

~~~
laurenceputra
the funny thing is that she thinks vintage air sells.

------
kaitnieks
Wait... I must be having hangover or something, but it sounds like they ask
for money to fund startup that sells jars of air for $10,000... I can't figure
out - is this REALLY for real?

~~~
laurenceputra
uh, as far as i know, yea. i even went to google her up

~~~
kaitnieks
Same. This is their home page: <http://sharetheair108.com/>

Some sites say that the home page will be launched after they cash out the
check they have supposedly already received for their startup. This must be a
big joke.

~~~
laurenceputra
yea, i saw that page.

they received funding? O.O, this is really a joke.

------
cyrus_
Don't dismiss this so quickly. There are a lot of people from the culture that
she is coming from who take her claims about "good energy" and so on at face
value, and she can definitely speak to that market in a way that none of the
suit-and-tie people in that crowd could ever hope to.

~~~
laurenceputra
ok, i'm not from the US, and I don't really know what's this 'good energy'
you're talking about. Care to explain?

~~~
cyrus_
The cultural movement is sometimes called "new age" and is associated with
portions of the hippy movement of the 60s, particularly those that fetishized
or otherwise adopted Hindu and Buddhist mysticism.

The energy she speaks of is somewhere between "ya know, like, energy" and this
sort of thing: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_(esotericism)>.

Yeah, it sounds a bit crazy, but its a market. Having been around this kind of
person a bit, I can tell you they'd drop money on air from somewhere pure. A
hundred bucks or more is too high, but cut that to $20-$100 and you could at
least pull off a decent lifestyle business in the right part of the country,
especially with a personality like her's.

Judging by the landing page, she's not just an airhead. If she can get the
message out and get online orders flowing, it could be a decent chunk of
change per month.

It's not gonna be the next Twitter, but it would probably pay for itself in a
few years if you paid for her and a couple of her friends to go on some air
gathering expeditions.

------
kaichanvong
I think she is on to something. Sorry, lose the "to" in that last sentence.

------
grizzlylazer
this is ludicrous...

